# Adult Beverage and Light



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2016)

I wanted to start a flashlight version of one of my favorite threads on EDCForums; "Adult Beverage and Knife". 

So let's see what you're drinking and shining! 

I'll start things off; Sierra Nevada Hop Hunter in a Hydroflask True Pint and a Prometheus AlphaVN (Ready-Made w/ XM-L2 4500k and DriverVN):


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2016)

A tall frosty mug of A&W root beer with a Malkoff on the side please.


----------



## ewhenn (Jan 13, 2016)

A bottle of Eagle Rare Kentucky Bourbon
Ardbeg Ten
Basil Hayden Kentucky Bourbon


A just arrived (within 3 days) Nitecore MT10A light with a pair of 14500 IMR cells. 

The Ardbeg Ten is to celebrate the birth of the wife's and my first child. He's due tomorrow, 1/14/2016, but will likely be a bit late. I don't do the cigar thing, so I'll celebrate with the guys by having a couple good glasses of whiskey with them instead.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 13, 2016)

ewhenn - congratulations


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 13, 2016)

ewhenn said:


> A bottle of Eagle Rare Kentucky Bourbon
> Ardbeg Ten
> Basil Hayden Kentucky Bourbon
> 
> ...


That's awesome and congratulations! Thanks for adding to the thread with a very special post!


----------



## nbp (Jan 13, 2016)

Turtle, how do you like your hydroflask pint? I have one of their water bottles and I like it and was thinking of grabbing one of the pint glasses. I have like 2 dozen glass pints already, but they're not insulated...


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 14, 2016)

FENIX E25UE
FENIX PD40
FENIX TK75 with Ext.
not shown my EDC FENIX PD35 TAC

Booze Plenty of Laphroigs all opened and currently being sampled
Lagavulin 16 distillery edition missing recently thrown out empty bottle of Lagavulin 16 yr old ( My favorite )
in the back 2 Johnnie Walkers 2 Taliskers and a hand ful plus of others.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 14, 2016)

nbp said:


> Turtle, how do you like your hydroflask pint? I have one of their water bottles and I like it and was thinking of grabbing one of the pint glasses. I have like 2 dozen glass pints already, but they're not insulated...


I love it! The True Pint was the first Hydro Flask I bought. Then I got a coffee mug each for me and my wife and a water bottle each for me and my wife. I rarely drink out of non-Hydro Flasks now haha. The pint glass keeps your beer within a few degrees of original temperature even if you nurse it for an hour or more. It's amazingly awesome. I got my brother's each a stainless steel one for Christmas and they gave it a rave review as well. 

Pull the trigger!


----------



## nbp (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for the first hand experience. I'll have to snag one. And a few pics of some drinks for this cool thread.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 16, 2016)

May as well actualize the sigline..


----------



## Treeguy (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't drink. 

This is my adult beverage.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2016)

Treeguy said:


> I don't drink.
> 
> This is my adult beverage.



Bravo!! 

Pun intended


----------



## Poppy (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm puzzled....


Is that a 2% LIGHT? :laughing:





Treeguy said:


> I don't drink.
> 
> This is my adult beverage.


----------



## Treeguy (Jan 17, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I'm puzzled....
> 
> 
> Is that a 2% LIGHT? :laughing:



_Ar-ar-ar...
_
It's a 320% Surefire.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jan 17, 2016)

Treeguy said:


> _Ar-ar-ar...
> _
> It's a 320% Surefire.


Surefire: 320% of the time it works every time.


----------



## puinsai (Jan 17, 2016)

Haiku, Sabenza and Jack Daniels:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2016)

Treeguy said:


> _Ar-ar-ar...
> _
> It's a 320% Surefire.



I see that now...
I suppose using an Alpha to read by last night had my eyes biased towards Elzetta...

2% light...good one poppy.


----------



## Treeguy (Jan 17, 2016)

puinsai said:


> Haiku, Sabenza and Jack Daniels:



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## puinsai (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## GallatinArms (Jan 28, 2016)

:twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Larry sees you (and he sees you have good taste..)


----------



## freeride21a (Feb 4, 2016)

Ohhh GREAT idea!! I usually just take my beer photos with nothing or most likely a firearm. I will start doing flashlight/beverage photos now!

here is one from the past. IKEA build time got serious!!! That is the Rayovac Anniversary LED I had just gotten when I took that photo and some DFH 90 Min.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 4, 2016)

A 90 is a good brew to start the night with.


----------



## guthrie (Feb 4, 2016)

This reminds me, I need to buy some more beer.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 4, 2016)

freeride21a said:


> IKEA build time got serious!!! That is the Rayovac Anniversary LED I had just gotten when I took that photo and some DFH 90 Min.



Well I know building Ikea stuff can be frustrating, but damn..


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 6, 2016)

Speaking of Rayovac anniversary lights...





Some genuine cranberry hooch from somewhere deep in the woods of Franklin County Va and a Rayovac anniversary light converted to a 2aa.

We use the liquor for medicinal purposes.
Note: it does not cure the Malkoff flu.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Speaking of Rayovac anniversary lights...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a neat tank you have there protecting your hootch 

I see your carbon zinc panasonic in the background. I recall that a couple of years ago, that some talk/news show rated them as a best buy at a dollar store. I had a number of them in D cells, and compared them to Alkaline D cells, in a lantern, and it seemed that the alkys outran the carbon zinc about 3 to 1, maybe a little bit less.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2016)

^^ Good eye!!

My wife's youngest is quite the origami artist.




^^ a new twist on the paper airplane.


Somebody told me a long, long time ago that carbon zinc batteries don't leak. I found the battery inside a long since forgotten 1 cell flashlight (dead as a door knob of course) and displayed it with some other 'pre- expiration date' cells I found at my pops house.
The 'hooch' stays in the medicine cabinet along with some other old world remedies like coca cola syrup for upset tummy and methiolade... remember methiolade Poppy?

You could be bleeding to death, but would do anything to avoid mom dabbing you with that stuff... Mom...I'll be good I swear....Pour salt in it, scratch it with sand paper...I don't care...just don't put that stuff on it.


How 'bout coffee with a Coleman





Brings back memories of camping with a Coleman lantern and 'freeze dried Tasters Choice". lol


----------



## Poppy (Feb 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Good eye!!
> 
> My wife's youngest is quite the origami artist.
> 
> ...



Very cool airplane !!!

merthiolate? yeah benzochromium something...
I think that went the way of mercurochrome.

I don't remember which one hurt more, but neither was fun, eh?


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 7, 2016)

Loving the stealth dollar, but as us guys in the spy plane thread will tell you, the design doesn't actually fly without fly-by-wire. But it really would have a low radar signature..


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 7, 2016)

Dale is a fun guy..


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Loving the stealth dollar, but as us guys in the spy plane thread will tell you, the design doesn't actually fly without fly-by-wire. But it really would have a low radar signature..



Well whuduh ya expect for a buck?
The dollar aint what it used to be...


----------



## JohnSmith (Feb 7, 2016)

You can see I'm a man of refined taste. Left to right:

HDS Rotary 325
HDS Clicky 250
HDS Clicky 200 HCRI 2xAA w/ diffuse flood reflector
Tito's Handmade Vodka, Austin Texas
HDS Clicky 325 18650
HDS 200 Clicky
HDS 200 Clicky Cerakote FDE


----------



## freeride21a (Feb 8, 2016)

Pivo was ok.. Very easy drinking.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 15, 2016)

freeride21a said:


> Pivo was ok.. Very easy drinking.



Anything with "hops" or "IPA" in the title/description needs to be drank no later than two months after brewing, that soldier is old. Fresher the better. 

If you dig the hoppy pilsner theme, check out Prima.


----------



## freeride21a (Feb 15, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Anything with "hops" or "IPA" in the title/description needs to be drank no later than two months after brewing, that soldier is old. Fresher the better.
> 
> If you dig the hoppy pilsner theme, check out Prima.



Yeah, I realized that too late, I think these sat in the store a bit long. I have some fresh hopslam and all day IPA to counter it though. :naughty:


----------



## Father Azmodius (Feb 15, 2016)

StarHalo said:


> Anything with "hops" or "IPA" in the title/description needs to be drank no later than two months after brewing, that soldier is old. Fresher the better.
> 
> If you dig the hoppy pilsner theme, check out Prima.



That's not always the case. I have aged some (30 at the moment) DFH 120 minute IPAs with great results. Granted, a 120 is around 20% alcohol. I cracked open an '08 for New Years and it was exquisite. 





I have a few other DFH brews I'm aging as well


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 15, 2016)

To good ol' days (late Father-in-law's Minimag):


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2016)

Lights Out!


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2016)

Here's another wind[er] down.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Feb 20, 2016)

CLHC, your pics are TINY for some reason...


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2016)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> CLHC, your pics are TINY for some reason...


It's a thumbnail that you can click to enlarge.


----------



## freeride21a (Mar 2, 2016)

Let's BTT this SOB!

Mike Hess Solis Westcoaster IPA.

Neat can, awesome IPA!!


----------



## freeride21a (Mar 2, 2016)

Tonights selection...


----------



## delus (Mar 3, 2016)

I stopped drinking ten years ago, but it took me a year to get out of the habit of buying booze. I still store about a dozen various bottles in a cabinet with the rest of the window cleaners and drain openers.
Just for fun I flashed a brass peak eiger under there, to see a couple of expensive Irish single-malts sitting on either side of a bottle of lysol toilet bowl cleaner with lime and rust remover. (The black bottle is the good stuff!)
Sorry, No Pics.


----------



## freeride21a (Apr 7, 2016)

Lets BTT this thread!

BIG BEER... Teeeeeny Light.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 11, 2016)

Coffee and bourbon barrel aging, indeed; a classic..


----------



## puinsai (Apr 11, 2016)

THE beer is better than the AeonMkIII.


----------



## nbp (Apr 12, 2016)

puinsai said:


> THE beer is better than the AeonMkIII.




?????? As in, it tastes better?


----------



## og44 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## RapidRescueMedical (Apr 13, 2016)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> I wanted to start a flashlight version of one of my favorite threads on EDCForums; "Adult Beverage and Knife".
> 
> So let's see what you're drinking and shining!
> 
> I'll start things off; Sierra Nevada Hop Hunter in a Hydroflask True Pint and a Prometheus AlphaVN (Ready-Made w/ XM-L2 4500k and DriverVN):



That is one fine looking flashlight. Is that Titanium? I have a thing for Ti torches and Pens. (got a Nagatac Tusk Ti pen, but definitely on the hunt for a good 1xAA cell EDC light to go with it)


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Apr 13, 2016)

RapidRescueMedical said:


> That is one fine looking flashlight. Is that Titanium? I have a thing for Ti torches and Pens. (got a Nagatac Tusk Ti pen, but definitely on the hunt for a good 1xAA cell EDC light to go with it)


Thanks! The Alpha Ready-Made is nickel-plated aluminum. I've really enjoyed the finish and, although mine hasn't yet, I believe it forms a slight patina over time.


----------



## puinsai (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll leave the interpretation up to ones self @nbp. The beer was delicious.


----------



## wolfgaze (Apr 13, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> That's not always the case. I have aged some (30 at the moment) DFH 120 minute IPAs with great results. Granted, a 120 is around 20% alcohol. I cracked open an '08 for New Years and it was exquisite.




My favorite DFH offering is the seasonal *Aprihop* (7% ABV)...


----------



## RapidRescueMedical (Apr 13, 2016)

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Thanks! The Alpha Ready-Made is nickel-plated aluminum. I've really enjoyed the finish and, although mine hasn't yet, I believe it forms a slight patina over time.



You're welcome! I like the streamlined design - it has a nice 'flow' from tip to tail.


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2020)

I knew this one was around here somewhere. Shoulda bumped this at the beginning of the pandemic... plenty o’ booze consumed the last few months around the world. Haha


----------



## nbp (Jul 24, 2020)

Alrighty. How about a large icy gin n tonic with locally crafted Rehorst gin and local Top Note Indian tonic water. And a very special HDS Clicky.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been enjoying my gin n tonics with a splash of color - 






usually provided by some cranberry juice. Sorry the light isn't in focus. hic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 29, 2020)

Beer finder -


----------

